# Vineyards in winter



## di reston (Dec 7, 2017)

This last summer was more than extremely hot, the soil was dry, but the harvest was good. Now we have, after a very dry summer, early snows - here is the landscape where we live. I love it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 7, 2017)

I wish we had some snow...that is beautiful landscape Di!


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 7, 2017)

Wow, di...that is absolutely gorgeous.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## di reston (Dec 8, 2017)

It is always a very lovely landscape, and it's like that 360°. It goes on for miles and miles all around us. Most of the wine from here (Barolo, Barbaresco, Moscato - where Moscato di Canelli is the most prised - Barbera and many other vine varieties. The main difference between Piedmontese (and also Tuscan) wines is that many producers are family businesses. In the picture, you can see the parcels of vines. These are parcels belonging family enterprises, and now they're called 'boutique wines', reflecting the fact that the face of the vineyards, the soil, the hours of sunlight, the chemical analysis of the soil all show the way that the grapes should be vinified in different ways, compatible with the lie of the land and the hours of sunlight. The photograph illustrates snow in the undulating hills for miles around, where you can see sun and shade. This has an impact on the quality of grapes and the expertise of the producers. The snow at this time of year shows illustrates the depth of the snow, very welcome after one of the most dry and hottest summers in decades. The snowfall is good news, as it melts slowly and the soil is starting to be moist again - very promising for next year's season.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------

